# Oxytocin



## johnjuanb1 (May 12, 2015)

I just started oxytocin last night after training legs. It is supposed to speed up muscle healing and makes old muscles like young muscles. 

"Oxytocin stimulates muscle stem cells to divide when muscle is damaged, researchers report June 10 in Nature Communications.  Experiments with mice also showed that the hormone’s levels in the animals’ blood declines with age. Giving old mice shots of oxytocin restored their muscle-regeneration capabilities to match those of much younger rodents."

I took 50mcg oxytocin subcutaneously. It made me feel very relaxed and happy. It relieves anxiety and stress within minutes.


----------



## srd1 (May 12, 2015)

Started my brother on oxytocin and melanotin2 said it gave him head aches ....dose to high? Mixed 3cc in bottle had him take 5 ticks of each for 10iu total right before bedtime...any suggestions i can give him?


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 12, 2015)

srd1 said:


> Started my brother on oxytocin and melanotin2 said it gave him head aches ....dose to high? Mixed 3cc in bottle had him take 5 ticks of each for 10iu total right before bedtime...any suggestions i can give him?



Dose it lower. I got a headache from dosing too high. It takes a little experimention. I didn't mix mt2 with it.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 12, 2015)

Oxytocin is an age-specific circulating hormone that is necessary for muscle maintenance and regeneration.
Elabd C, et al. Nat Commun. 2014.
Show full citation
Abstract
The regenerative capacity of skeletal muscle declines with age. Previous studies suggest that this process can be reversed by exposure to young circulation; however, systemic age-specific factors responsible for this phenomenon are largely unknown. Here we report that oxytocin--a hormone best known for its role in lactation, parturition and social behaviours--is required for proper muscle tissue regeneration and homeostasis, and that plasma levels of oxytocin decline with age. Inhibition of oxytocin signalling in young animals reduces muscle regeneration, whereas systemic administration of oxytocin rapidly improves muscle regeneration by enhancing aged muscle stem cell activation/proliferation through activation of the MAPK/ERK signalling pathway. We further show that the genetic lack of oxytocin does not cause a developmental defect in muscle but instead leads to premature sarcopenia. Considering that oxytocin is an FDA-approved drug, this work reveals a potential novel and safe way to combat or prevent skeletal muscle ageing.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 13, 2015)

My anxiety has been non existent until recently. Although it is my fault. I messed up with dosing but will explain in my log later  Oxytocin sounds promising you just have to start very low and build up.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 13, 2015)

srd1 said:


> Started my brother on oxytocin and melanotin2 said it gave him head aches ....dose to high? Mixed 3cc in bottle had him take 5 ticks of each for 10iu total right before bedtime...any suggestions i can give him?



Separately or together? 

3cc and 5 ticks for mt2 is 167 mcg which will cause bad flushing and nausea in most. I would have started them separately and definitely don't mix them in the same slin pin.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 13, 2015)

Last night I trained back then came home had a protein drink and decided to try a high dose of oxytocin at 70mcg. At this dose I started getting a strong flush and then my body started heating up. The heat kept increasing for a few minutes which was intense. I can't believe what a difference a little higher dose makes. After 5 minutes or so the temp stabilized. It left me feeling a nice body fry and very very relaxed. I tried to throw a movie on but it was sleep time within 10 minutes of the oxytocin injection. I like the way oxytocin makes all the stress of the day fade away. I also notice increased genital sensitivity, and increased sex drive. There is definitly an antidepressant effect from oxytocin. I notice I have felt much happier the following day after the injection.


----------



## srd1 (May 13, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> Separately or together?
> 
> 3cc and 5 ticks for mt2 is 167 mcg which will cause bad flushing and nausea in most. I would have started them separately and definitely don't mix them in the same slin pin.



Thanks man i didnt have a clue mixing them was bad thats how i took it so thats how i told him to... good info to know ill cut it down and see how it goes for him. Thanks again man


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 14, 2015)

Last night I upped my post workout dose of oxytocin to 80mcg. This dose is awfully high. The flushing feeling was very intense. I had my post workout protein drink and relaxed with a movie on for an hour before falling asleep. I'm really starting to like oxytocin as a means of relaxing after the gym. My sleep has been better as well. I seem to wake up more rested than I was when I was using melatonin before bed.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 19, 2015)

This study shows that taking trenbolone acetate dramatically increases oxytocin output and it is theorized that oxytocin may be responsible for muscle growth.
Since beginning subcutaneous oxytocin injections before bed I have noticed much better sleep, reduced stress, and improved sense of well being. I also have an increased sex drive and almost had an orgasm in my sleep last night. I also notice improvement in muscle recovery between workouts. My oxytocin dose started at 30mcg and is currently up to 70mcg before bed.

*The effect of combination treatment with trenbolone acetate and estradiol-17β on skeletal muscle expression and plasma concentrations of oxytocin in sheep.*
Randomized controlled trial
Kongsuwan K, et al. Domest Anim Endocrinol. 2012.
Show full citation
Abstract
Implantation of trenbolone acetate (TBA) in conjunction with estradiol-17β (E(2)) increases growth, feed conversion efficiency, and carcass leanness in cattle.* Our previous study in Brahman steers suggested that the neuropeptide hormone oxytocin (OXT) may be involved in increasing muscle growth after TBA-E(2) treatment.* The present study aimed to determine whether OXT mRNA expression in the longissimus muscle (LM) is also up-regulated in TBA-E(2-)implanted wethers as has been found in steers. Real-time quantitative PCR was used to measure the expression of the gene encoding the OXT precursor, three genes with increased expression in the LM muscle of TBA-E(2)-treated steers, MYOD1 (muscle transcription factor), GREB1 (growth regulation by estrogen in breast cancer 1), and WISP2 (Wnt-1 inducible signaling pathway protein 2), and two genes encoding IGF pathway proteins, IGF1, IGFR, in the LM of both untreated and TBA-E(2)-treated wethers. The expression of OXT mRNA in wethers that received the TBA-E(2) treatment was increased ~4.4-fold (P = 0.01). TBA-E(2) treatment also induced a 2.3-fold increase in circulating OXT (P = 0.001). These data, together with the observation that untreated wethers had much higher baseline concentrations of circulating OXT than previously observed in steers, suggest that wethers and steers have quite different OXT hormone systems. TBA-E(2) treatment had no effect on the expression of IGF1, IGFR, and the muscle regulatory gene MYOD1 mRNA levels in wethers (P ≥ 0.15), but there was an increase in the expression of the two growth-related genes, GREB1 (P = 0.001) and WISP2 (P = 0.04). Both genes are common gene targets for both the estrogen and androgen signaling pathways. Consequently, their actions may contribute to the positive interaction between TBA and E(2) on additive improvements on muscle growth.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 20, 2015)

Last night I was up late with stress. I took 70mcg oxytocin then immediately mellowed out and fell asleep. Even though I only got 5 hours sleep I still feel pretty good at work. My mind is what keeps me awake. It won't shut down on its own. Oxytocin is very good at solving that problem.


----------

